# Discus all sold - thanks!



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

One day I shall return to discus but until next time...


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

i would be interested in the checkerboard and flamingo depending on which ones they are is the checkerboard the one that is seen best in the top right corner near the end of the youtube clip? and is the flamingo the discus lowest in the tank at 9 seconds ( slightly to the right ) ?


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

pm'ed! D


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

hopefully i have responded to everyone. will update (and add more) soon.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

did i guess the right fish?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, those are the fish



dwarf_puffer said:


> did i guess the right fish?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... added tangerine... more to come soon


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

green turq ($45) left ... more to come soon


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added three more discus


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

3 left for sale


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

any chance of getting a new VID? it's pretty hard to tell who's who in there


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

good suggestion - here's an updated video.



someguy said:


> any chance of getting a new VID? it's pretty hard to tell who's who in there


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

two discus remaining


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

the albino one is the more yellow orange one? i got room for one more in my tank to even things out perfectly......... hmmmm should i? or....... i can hear the wife already,lol


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes that is the one 



someguy said:


> the albino one is the more yellow orange one? i got room for one more in my tank to even things out perfectly......... hmmmm should i? or....... i can hear the wife already,lol


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

all discus pending pick up tomorrow/Sunday... will update on Monday


----------

